# Interesting fire starting ideas?



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

Hey guys. I'm teaching a basic survival class through my church and next week we will be discussing fire starting. I know most of the traditional fire starting methods like fire bows, plows, flint etc... I'm looking for the crazy and unusual ways just to add a little fun and get people thinking outside the box a little. Most of you seem very knowledgable and more experienced than me so I'm asking everyone to post any unusual outside the box tricks for fire starting. Thanks!!


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Steel wool and a 9V battery.

Hand sanitizer burns really nicely if you want to show them some "around the house" items that can be used to start fires.


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

I heard if you douse a politician in fuel oil and use white phosphorus to set them on fire, they run around and start lots of little fires.


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

JustCliff said:


> I heard if you douse a politician in fuel oil and use white phosphorus to set them on fire, they run around and start lots of little fires.


Best idea I ever heard lol! Now where is my phosphorus?


----------



## k0xxx (Oct 27, 2011)

Polishing the bottom of an aluminum beverage can using chocolate or toothpaste, and using it as a parabolic mirror to start a fire.


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

I read an article about potato batteries powering LEDs and another about starting a fire with one. Needless to say the fire thing didn't work. If a potato can can power a led bulb that takes roughly 1.5 volts, I should be able to wire 9 potatoes and get enough spark to start steel wool. In theory anyway. Any engineer types got any input on that?


----------



## k0xxx (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm far from and engineer, but... You need amperage, not voltage. While you may be able to get enough volts for a small light bulb or for LED's, the amperage is probably too low to produce enough heat for fire starting.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Here is a link for a fire piston. 




The char cloth is easy to make and you can find videos for that easily.


----------



## BlacksmithKevin (Jan 15, 2013)

Use jumper cables from your car battery to create a spark. Nice if you are stranded. Fine steel wool over the top of a nine volt will heat up nicely.


----------



## Erick3758 (Aug 9, 2011)

Lmao .fuel oil and a politician .what a waste of good fuel oil.pool chlorine and brake fluid....to dangerous for a class.i think it was the original malt eve cocktail.


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

Well I saw Les Stroud (Survivorman) carefully break the glass around a flashlight bulb and leave the filiment(sp) exposed, then he turned on the flashlight so the filiment heated up and ignited whatever tender he was using.


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

I believe it was les stroud who took two chemicals from a first aid kit and mixed them together and started a fire but I can't for the life of me remember what it was. Thank God for Google lol. I need to start writing down all my little tricks I hear and learn so I don't forget.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

There's always the old boy scout stand by; a magnifying glass and some dry leaves... if you have any sun.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Potassium permagenate an glycerine. Bout 50/50.


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

oldvet said:


> Well I saw Les Stroud (Survivorman) carefully break the glass around a flashlight bulb and leave the filiment(sp) exposed, then he turned on the flashlight so the filiment heated up and ignited whatever tender he was using.


If you put a light bulb underwater most of the way you can file a hole in it and retain the filament. It an be loaded with all grades of flammable goodies. When power is applied it ignites. 
DO NOT do this to household lightbulbs and gasoline. It will make a big mess in a house...really.....


----------



## k0xxx (Oct 27, 2011)

Also, HTH (chlorine granules for a swimming pool) and pine oil (or break fluid). Added to tinder and it will sit there and smolder for a while, and then burst into flame. Can be very hazardous, so start small if you decide to try this.


----------



## Domeguy (Sep 9, 2011)

Keep alcohol wipes in the foil packs, like dr. uses for a shot. very cheap and almost any little spark will start it up. you could easily put 50-100 in a bob


----------



## smaj100 (Oct 17, 2012)

Please becareful if you attempt the pool bleach granules and brake fluid, as it's not quite thermite but it burns hot and fast and once ignited takes alot of effort to snuff it out. Did a hazmat class a few yeas back and we demo'd this to show the haz response guys, it takes very little of both to get a chemical reaction.

The one thing most folks haven't mentioned is dryer lint........ Abundant for now easy to compress in a vac bag or ziploc. Works great.


----------



## mpguy18 (Sep 7, 2011)

Have you tried char cloth (denim dried to a char) and a spark? Our scouts use this on all campouts to start their fires. Or using cotton balls that were dipped in wax/parafin and lit. Last about 5 minutes to start the fire. Or any shoelace that is synthetic frayed and hit with a spark will catch and start the kindling. Squirting a bit of hand sanitizer on the kindling and applying a spark. Just a few.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

I remember when I was a kid and we were out hunting in western Washington. Of course it was raining for days and everything was wet including the lower branches. We cut the top off of a soda can and filled it with gas. When we lit it we had a steady flame that dried out the wood and started it burning.

Needless to say you need to be careful with this. Never use Styrofoam cups for gas. Don't ask how I know this.. LOL

The old empty plastic smokeless tobacco cans will light and burn for a while. The same goes for the plastic shopping bags. One match lighting on those.

You can always use the old standby


----------



## Ravensoracle (Oct 4, 2010)

I read somewhere, can't remember the source, that someone would carry a shot glass and 550 cord in their BOB for fire starting. The shot glass was an older, thick thick shot glass that would not break as easily. Made making a fire with a firebow a lot easier on the hands using the glass to hold the spindle. I've tried it a couple of times and it does work well.


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

cnsper said:


> You can always use the old standby


Lol! I would love to get one of those. I'm sure ATF won't mind


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

I never thought about the shot glass thing. I bet it worked way better than an old rock. I've used the hollow end of my survival knife for this but yeah a shot glass would be ideal. 

Great suggestions guys. I'm not sure of the legality of some of them but I will definitely try all the ones I can.


----------



## Trip286 (Oct 18, 2012)

Ravensoracle said:


> I read somewhere, can't remember the source, that someone would carry a shot glass and 550 cord in their BOB for fire starting. The shot glass was an older, thick thick shot glass that would not break as easily. Made making a fire with a firebow a lot easier on the hands using the glass to hold the spindle. I've tried it a couple of times and it does work well.


Holy Crayola. I must try this someday.


----------



## Wowati (Jan 10, 2013)

Someone from another blog told me about using lint from the clothes dryer. So I took some lint and got my metal flint strike torch igniter (around $3) and started me a small fire on the driveway the torch igniter is made where it can clip easily onto your BOB with a small carabiner. So now I save all the lint into a zip-lock bag.


----------



## Gians (Nov 8, 2012)

Wowati said:


> Someone from another blog told me about using lint from the clothes dryer. So I took some lint and got my metal flint strike torch igniter (around $3) and started me a small fire on the driveway the torch igniter is made where it can clip easily onto your BOB with a small carabiner. So now I save all the lint into a zip-lock bag.


Both wife and I started some dryer lint yesterday with a flint striker...went up super fast 
Got some different size fresnel lens magnifiers and tried those a while back. The page size ones work okay, the credit card size ones are a different story, although they do help you to read the fine print on med bottles


----------



## fondini (Mar 18, 2012)

Has anyone tried grabbing a freedom stealing liberal and rubbing them on the sidewalk until enough friction provides a spark? Lol


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

Just a note for you scavengers out there.
Look for old projection TVs going to the junk pile. There are lenses inside that will start fires. There is usually 1 big fesnel lens that will start anything flammable on fire even if its wet. It will generate a narrow beam that will get very hot.


----------



## Gians (Nov 8, 2012)

fondini said:


> Has anyone tried grabbing a freedom stealing liberal and rubbing them on the sidewalk until enough friction provides a spark? Lol


 :scratch ...has anyone taken a liberal's freedom and rubbed them on the sidewalk until enough friction provides a spark?


----------



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

fondini said:


> Has anyone tried grabbing a freedom stealing liberal and rubbing them on the sidewalk until enough friction provides a spark? Lol


Never used a liberal but a hypocritical right denying conservatives go up like tender when you do that.

Now lets stop the political insults before this ends up derailed.


----------



## Domeguy (Sep 9, 2011)

heheheheheheh point ......counter-point . . . . .inkfight:


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

8thDayStranger said:


> Hey guys. I'm teaching a basic survival class through my church and next week we will be discussing fire starting. I know most of the traditional fire starting methods like fire bows, plows, flint etc... I'm looking for the crazy and unusual ways just to add a little fun and get people thinking outside the box a little. Most of you seem very knowledgable and more experienced than me so I'm asking everyone to post any unusual outside the box tricks for fire starting. Thanks!!


A broken headlight as a mini solar oven will light dry tinder in under five minutes.


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

Potassium permanganate and glycerin.


----------



## seanallen (Nov 13, 2012)

Well, i was overhead welding on a tank one day and set my steeltoe boot on fire. Does that count? BTW: burning leather freakin STINKS!!!


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

Apparently mixing bleach and brake fluid will start a fire. You could always use thermite.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

never tried it but two other ways that are spin offs on the magnifier lens is to shape ice to focus the sun or use a clear plastic baggie with water to do the same. I've seen examples of both being done so I know it's doable but I never got around to trying that. basically you are shaping the water either in the bag or as ice to focus the sun just like a magnifier lens.


----------



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

Dual survival last Tuesday, the new guy used a D battery and a wrapper from a piece of gun, little paper added for tender. Apparently a pot holder would have been a useful addition. So curious to try this but life so far has objected.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f74/fire-flood-light-13034/#post157907


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

Great info guys. I learned the other day that using a fire bow isn't as easy as it used to be. My grandad had given me a spindle and fire board when I was kid and it was easy to get fire. Tried making my own the other day and got tons of smoke but no good ember. I guess I need to learn to identify trees from bark and not leaves so I know what kind of wood I'm getting as that seems to be a big deal with these things.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*Over*



8thDayStranger said:


> Hey guys. I'm teaching a basic survival class through my church and next week we will be discussing fire starting. I know most of the traditional fire starting methods like fire bows, plows, flint etc... I'm looking for the crazy and unusual ways just to add a little fun and get people thinking outside the box a little. Most of you seem very knowledgable and more experienced than me so I'm asking everyone to post any unusual outside the box tricks for fire starting. Thanks!!


Over-insure the dwelling and wait for the spontanious combustion ! :sssh:


----------



## kyhoti (Nov 16, 2008)

I seem to remember that carefully setting 1/2 full wax-paper dixie cup of gasoline on top of some Drain-o rendered spectacular results. Best done outside, with an ABC extinguisher handy. FYI: don't try this with a plain paper cup; you'll max out your health insurance.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

Grease and clorine will spontainously combust when mixed.


----------



## kyhoti (Nov 16, 2008)

Dont get me started about OBA cannisters and lube oil.


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

kyhoti said:


> Dont get me started about OBA cannisters and lube oil.


Curiosity has gotten the best of me. Care to elaborate?


----------



## kyhoti (Nov 16, 2008)

OBA stands for Oxygen Breathing Apparatus. The Navy used them and may still do so, in place of compressed air tanks. The O2 was generated in a canister attached to a face-mask. When those canisters had reached their expiration date, some less-than-"green" boatswains mates would attach a rubber glove with a little oil in the fingertips to the nozzle of the canister, then pitch them in the water. The oil would make its way into the cannister, which would generate a vigorous reaction. Or so I've heard. I would never do anything like that.


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

Yes. Oxygen and oil is a dangerous mix. I am a manager at a compressed gas fill plant. I've seen training videos of what happens when you compress oil on oxygen. Even chicken or potato chip grease can set it off. I've also seen people fill a cylinder with trace amounts of hydrogen in it with oxygen and cause an internal detonation.


----------



## seanallen (Nov 13, 2012)

I used to build those bulk high pressure vessels down in Theodore Al. at Taylor Wharton Cryogenics. Did it for 15 years or so. Saw a few fires. Had a acetylene torch explode in my hand. The Linde fill plant behind our fabrication plant had a hydrogen tanker truck explode one day. Seems the guy had about 1/5 of a tank left of hydrogen and was trying to fill up. A static spark jumped and set off an explosion. I was a 1/4 mile away weldind and i felt the compression wave like someone slugged me in the gut.


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

I remember that. We have an acetylene plant and a cylinder caught fire while we were filling one day. I was pretty new then. I took off running and screaming like a girl. No way I was going to be a hero for $8/hr. the plant operator ran in and grabbed it and threw it off the dock into the parking lot. It burned forever it seamed.


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

Did you ever see the video of the Linde plant in Houston...or was it Dallas? Anyway they had a fire and acetylene cylinders were popping off like popcorn.


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

Found this earlier for self contained fire starters. Gonna make up a few and toss them in the packs.

http://dirttime.com/?p=2898


----------



## seanallen (Nov 13, 2012)

8thDayStranger said:


> Did you ever see the video of the Linde plant in Houston...or was it Dallas? Anyway they had a fire and acetylene cylinders were popping off like popcorn.


No but i saw the one whe a cylinder blew up and knoked down a smokestack at a plant somewhere.


----------



## seanallen (Nov 13, 2012)

Ive got firestarter kits in all our bob's. Five ways each. Matches, string and stone for bow drill. Lighters. Flint n steel. Battery and steel wool. Dryer lint. Etc. Etc.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

Use a 9volt battery and fine steel wool. The scouts used this technique at our klondike derby this year.


----------



## badman400 (Oct 15, 2011)

A great DIY firestarter for wet conditions or hard to start conditions, can be made from regular cotton balls and Vaseline/Petroleum Jelly. Just pick up a couple containers each at a Dollar Store, then unroll each cotton ball and spread some vaseline onto them, and roll the cotton ball back up. Put them into a heavy ziplock, roll out the air and stash in your BOB. And not to be sarcastic, as it's always good to have alternate means of actually "starting" the fire itself, but as cheap as they are, I just picked up several multi-paks of Bic lighters. Of course I do have the mil-surp stiker type lighters and rain proof for back-up- matches as well, but the petroleum soaked cotton balls will burn for about 2-3 minutes steady. And Bics are quick, providing they're dry. This can make the difference in getting a campfire started in harsh conditions. 
Here's one guy's version of how to make these.


----------



## seanallen (Nov 13, 2012)

Another thing i keep in my fire kit is a small ziplock of dryer lint. Strike a firesteel onto that and hey! U got fire!


----------



## smaj100 (Oct 17, 2012)

When I got to my first aviation unit many many years ago, we did SERE work with the airforce guys a few times a year. One of the trips during the korean winter the airforce guy after watching us try in vain to start a fire with wet wood, in a rain/snow storm, finally took pity on us and whipped out his airforce issue tube of something like this.

http://www.amazon.com/Coghlans-8607...TF8&qid=1362108561&sr=8-1&keywords=fire+paste

That crap lit up and burned and we had fire in less than a few minutes. I thought it was pretty amazing, and after remembering all the other cool tips for the BOB, seeing the cottonball trick prompted me to remember this and add it my BOB's.


----------



## pops (Feb 15, 2009)

Never heard of this one before.


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

*fire started*

we start a fire with cotton balls filled with lamp oil................or, filled with veseline...it will burn a long time...............how we start a fire in our stove.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

8thDayStranger said:


> I've also seen people fill a cylinder with trace amounts of hydrogen in it with oxygen and cause an internal detonation.


Does it just take the valve off, or does the whole cyl blow?


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

Sometimes it's just an internal detonation. You can pull the valve and see scorching inside. I've also heard of it causing fatal explosions that blew the bottle completely up. That happened at I think an Air Liquide plant in the 80's. When I worked at a gas plant in Florida our flammables guy was filling hydrogen and all of a sudden you heard a loud ping ping ping. We hit the e stop, blew everything down and pulled valves. 5 out of 7 had burns inside. Thank God for flashback arresters on each pigtail! That could have been disastrous if it fed back into the hydrogen trailer. 

When I first started working here I was getting trained on acetylene requals one Saturday. The guy running the acetylene plant was an old pro. He was in the back by the carbide room and a cylinder on the line somehow blew a fuse plug and caught fire. I screamed like a little girl and ran off the dock. Ricky ran in there and grabbed the cylinder off the line and threw it out in the parking lot. It burned off out there for 30 minutes. Scary.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

8thDayStranger said:


> I've also heard of it causing fatal explosions that blew the bottle completely up. That happened at I think an Air Liquide plant in the 80's.


Those large oxygen tanks are heavy and thick-walled. I have often wondered what would happen if someone accidentally mixed a fuel gas with oxygen in the same container. I shudder to think what 2000psi of oxygen shot into a 20lb propane tank would be like! We used to take plastic bags and fill them with oxy/acet gases and then tie them off (like a balloon) and light them. The bang is considerable.


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

A little bit of acetylene makes a big boom! We do it with acet in sandwich baggies lol. The cylinders really aren't as thick as you would think the old ones are but newer metals means thinner cylinders. And I don't want to be anywhere around that much oxygen in propane. Explosion limit is 2% propane in air and that's only 21% oxygen! I fill 1.1 % propane in air cylinders a lot and law only allows me to take those to 600 psi max. I've seen videos of what happens when you get careless with flammables. It's not pretty.


----------



## Jerry D Young (Jan 28, 2009)

I strip the flash bulbs from Flash Cubes to make fire starters and... um... some other starters... But that's a different subject. A pair of AA batteries wired together for 3.0v with a set of small alligator clips wired with an inline switch will ignite the flash bulb. Very hot and will set off most good tinders. Or, you can carefully just touch the wires to the poles of a 9v battery and light them off. The key is to have the bulb in a bed of tinder.

(Magic Cubes are impact ignited, regular flash cubes electrically)

Just my opinion.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Jerry D Young said:


> I strip the flash bulbs from Flash Cubes to make fire starters and... um... some other starters... But that's a different subject.


Estes Model Rocket Igniters

(pretty darn easy to make at home as well -> http://piedmontrocketry.org/how_to/igniters.pdf )


----------



## k0xxx (Oct 27, 2011)

The rocket ignitors are great. They're good for lighting many different things (like the old school M80's). Just add a battery and a... oh, I better stop there... lol


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

Warning, playing with fire will make you wet your pants ! ! !


----------



## pops (Feb 15, 2009)

This is KOOL!!! You can get the potassium permanganate here http://www.homedepot.com/p/Pot-Perm-2-lb-Potassium-Permanganate-97802/202519998#.UjO9ZXvD_VI Then just get regular glycerin from Walgreens or your fav drugstore.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

Mix petroleum based grease with chlorine and place it on paper of flammable cloth. It will catch fire in about an hour.


----------



## k0xxx (Oct 27, 2011)

I came across an interesting YouTube video about making and using a Fire Piston. I don't know how long one made this way would hold up, but it's a pretty neat little project.


----------



## Iafrate (Oct 9, 2013)

JustCliff said:


> I heard if you douse a politician in fuel oil and use white phosphorus to set them on fire, they run around and start lots of little fires.


Wouldn't that be dealing with hazardous materials?


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

UncleJoe said:


> There's always the old boy scout stand by; a magnifying glass and some dry leaves... if you have any sun.


I tried starting a fire with a water bottle. If it were my only source to start a fire, I'd be in trouble. Practice makes perfect though!


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

Salekdarling said:


> I tried starting a fire with a water bottle. If it were my only source to start a fire, I'd be in trouble. Practice makes perfect though! Video Link:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

Iafrate said:


> Wouldn't that be dealing with hazardous materials?


Yeah I wouldn't suggest anyone handle politicians without proper protective gear.


----------



## click360 (Oct 23, 2013)

I actually use about 5 different fire starters but one that I use primarily is a combination of dryer lent and magnesium and of course a flint.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Last night I used a riding lawnmower battery, a pair of jumper cables, the bottom of an aluminum can, some old stale gas, a welding rod with all the flux broken off (it got wet), and just a little whiff (less than a second) of aerosol carb and choke cleaner spray.

My wife was *MOST impressed*!!!!


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

LincTex said:


> Last night I used a riding lawnmower battery, a pair of jumper cables, the bottom of an aluminum can, some old stale gas, a welding rod with all the flux broken off (it got wet), and just a little whiff (less than a second) of aerosol carb and choke cleaner spray.
> 
> My wife was *MOST impressed*!!!!


Years ago I did a similar thing in a semi-emergency. 3 feet of snow, darn cold but had a gas stove and wood everywhere, somehow I had NOTHING to light them with. Stripped a speaker wire bare, got some gasoline (think I used some ether too) on paper and tinder, messed around for awhile making pretty sparks and eventually it caught. :woohoo:


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*Zippo*

A zippo lighter is a great survival tool for being a sure and reliable fire starter.

My dad carried one all the way through WWII.

When they ran out of lighter fluid, they just tied a string on the lighter and let it down into a vehicle gas tank.

They also burned alcohol .


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

BillM said:


> When they ran out of lighter fluid, they just tied a string on the lighter and let it down into a vehicle gas tank.


One of my old flight instructors year ago always used 100LL AvGas in his zippo, nothing else ever. Every now and then when you sump a tank, he would take your sample and dump it in the lighter, LOL!


----------



## jerryk959 (Oct 27, 2013)

We too have several items in our BOBs, however I picked up several small. (4" x 5") fresnel lenses that work great when the sun is up . The best part about the lenses is they can be used thousands of times with no consumables .


----------



## cazetofamo (Mar 18, 2012)

www.primitiveways.com/ice-fire.html

Also, if you want to do something cool, freeze some kind of liquid with a high level of alcohol and set IT on fire! Make dure not to use anything toxic, just incase some one decided to eat one. I've done this for presentations before, and its a great attention grabber. The first link is just about magnifying light through ice to light a fire.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Back home I remember all the men carry some kind of lighter, back in my army days I learn from my many instructors to always have a liquid fuel type lighter, my Zippo and Imco Triplex have never left my side ever since,although I have used many different types of fire starters and YouTube ideas, nothing beats a lighter. Just remember to have spared parts(wicks, flints,cotton, fuel)


----------



## NSAdataCollector (Dec 29, 2013)

oldvet said:


> Well I saw Les Stroud (Survivorman) carefully break the glass around a flashlight bulb and leave the filiment(sp) exposed, then he turned on the flashlight so the filiment heated up and ignited whatever tender he was using.


That guy got the idea from me.

This name is in jest. I do NOT work for the NSA or any law enforcement agency but you should assume this site is being monitored like everything else. Remember: You have the right to remain silent. Everything you have ever said will be taken out of context, linked improperly & used against you.


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

NSAdataCollector said:


> This name is in jest. I do NOT work for the NSA or any law enforcement agency ...


That's too bad. Many of my favorite posters here are from the government, and they are here to help.


----------



## rongway86 (Jan 6, 2014)

http://firepuck.com/

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

You can also try doritos as tinder. Will not work with a spark but a flame will ignite them.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

NSAdataCollector said:


> That guy got the idea from me.


Are you 150 years old? This idea has been around for eons.... about as long as light bulbs have been around.


----------

